# Moving to Limassol,looking for jobs!



## arianne (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm 19 and am moving to Limassol next week,I have free accomodation and meals at the bar I will be working in however I m looking for a job in Admin,My family are set to follow and will be looking for jobs and accomodation,

Does anybody have any advice?My step dad is a time served painter and decorator and my Mum has worked as a carer in a nursing home,

any advice you can give would be fantastic!

Thanks


----------

